# Due to increasing population....



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Around christmas Time I was planning to do a nano reef tank in a 15 gallon I had sitting around, but as it turns out my cichlids had other plans. One evening I noticed one had puffy cheeks, we transfured her and ended up with 10 little fish in my 15 ( luckily I had not added any salt or marine suppliments yet ). Then, a few months back, My wife called me over with great excitement and suprise to show me the fry she noticed in the bottem of the 90 gallon tank, then we noticed there were 2 then a 3rd was spotted. Only one survived and was named " lucky " ( quite fitting considering all the other fish are 4"+.
















We decided to sell off the stock to in our 40 gall tropical tank, and the new journey begin... our fry tank.

The stand is a record player/radio cabinet we bought at MCC for 20$, I decided it needed some upgrades, the tank was a free 40 gallon that was sitting under a friends back belcony, right now I am running 2 HOB filters ( an upgrade is in the works )

I am going to design a custom hood to match the stand finish in the near future, so stay tuned.

this is the before shot as I was bailing out the old water and sand.







heres the stand in its current shape... mid progress.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Heres a few more pictures of the babies, we suspect some to be rubins, some are yellow lads, and we have one it is a white colour but we have no idea who the parents are.
View attachment 10625

this is the 90 gallon tank. there are about 7 babies in here, and the big fish leave them alone, its interesting.
View attachment 10626

this is the random white one....







we suspect this to be the father of some of the fry, we named him Fatty. does anyone know what he is. I was told fellabourni?







This is Lucky( the small dark one ) he is the first to be born in this tank.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Heres an update: the 40 gallon tank is setup and running. I used a coral sand ment for salt water ( not live sand ) filter system is an aquaclear 55 HOB, right now there are about 20 babies and a fish we named Momma who is holding. We suspect She is the mom to about of the babies, except the baby yellow lab.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i think he maybe a mix. he does look a little fuelleborni. did you get him at puppies fish and critters on hwy 10? when i was looking for fuelleborni, i came across one with some colourings i've never seen before. he looked a little fuelleborni, but i wasn't definitely sure, but he was beautiful. i took a picture of him...when i came back to check out the stock, he was sold. here's his picture.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, its highly possible he is a cross breed. He looks like an afra, I looked at pics online but none were the same! I saw one at petsmart in bellingham and It was almost spot on. I will have some babies in the next while I have about 20 fry and they are all coloring up like this guy... They are 1/2" - 3/4" right now.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

keep me posted...i wanna see how they turn out!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Will do, Im going to let them color up and then see what we've got. Right now you can see hints of blue and yellow.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice tank! I just recently setup a 29g growout tank for some small juvie Placidochromis electra and Placidochromis phenochilus tanzania that I purchased from a LFS in Portland, OR. They are around 1-1.5" now. I'll be posting a journal for this tank as soon as I can get some pictures.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Sidius said:


> Nice tank! I just recently setup a 29g growout tank for some small juvie Placidochromis electra and Placidochromis phenochilus tanzania that I purchased from a LFS in Portland, OR. They are around 1-1.5" now. I'll be posting a journal for this tank as soon as I can get some pictures.


did you have any issues at the border bringing the fish in? i was thinking about picking something up from across the line and i don't know of anyone who's done it.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Not at all... When I said I had some tropical fish the border guard looked at me funny and asked if any of them were endangered. I said nope and she said ok, no problem. I have Nexus so I don't know if that helped or not. I offered her the bill of sale with the fish species but in reality it's a foreign language to them. They have no idea what kind of fish they are. She didn't care to see it or the fish.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, I love my wall of tanks! Lol. The nieses love coming over to see the fish, nephew too but he just turned 1 so he really doesnt understand what is going on besides moving colourful things. 

Google it! There is a list you can not bring in. It is available on canadian border websites. My wife and I were going to get some in bellingham, pets mart has a good selection of cichlids. Thats where we got the deal on our filter. 

They have some beautiful cichlads, red and orange banded, daboisi, frontosa, brichardi,


----------

